# OK Gentlemen



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

There are some poor gimpy misfortunate souls that are dieing for some posts about the turkey hunt, maybe some pictures, I mean don't hurt yourselves but COME ON! Throw a gimp a bone  Hope the seasons going well for you all!


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Only Tex, BP & Bow have the best...congrats

Mine kinda boring to theirs.

So lets started:
*Started out as blue bird weather*

*The team*

*Granddaughter calling*

*Father-Daughter scouting*

*The Blind*

*My future turkey hunter*

*Then it works...A double*
*Grandsons fifth bird in Utah at age 13*


*The no more blue bird weather...turkeys shut up.*
*Camp*

*A couple still running*


*Wheeler ride*


All in all a great hunt


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

THANKS! That looks like a dang good time. I am jealous!


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

gpskid, which part of the state are you hunting? Were you the LE hunt? Those are great birds. congrats


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pics! That looks like a great group of kids there, I can't imagine too many can top that.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks folks

I agree with BP, new format will take getting use to for us old guys

Hunting southern public LE more central :grin:

I and the grandson doubled last year also, this year we called 5 matures, 5 jakes out of the roost, we shot these before the hens had a chance to hit the ground. They flew in from about 150 yards. We had been talkin tree yelps (real soft backward yelps) to them in the dark, we were set up at 5:30 am in the morning on these birds.

Really thought someone would mention the colours of these two birds kilt from the same flock...
One Utah Hybrid Rio and one white tipped merriams tail feathers


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

These birds started talkin at 6:12, dropped out of the roost at 6:27,
Dead at 6:30 am...They shouldn't have done that...they did 8)

Last years


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I wondered a little about the tails, but thought the one was just at a funny angle from the cam making it look different and lets be honest, I don't know turkeys real well. Thanks again for the post. My buddy went out monday morning with his bro both tagging out within the first hour, I am a little begrudged to be sitting this season out.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Just awesome to see the kids getting involved. Great birds and post!


----------

